# 3 for 3 on Cobia on "Donny D III"



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Jumped off the only sailfish we saw today out of Ocean Reef...but we did go 3 for 3 on cobia....Taking a few days off to get things squared away and back at it again for a few days next week before I bring the boat home...


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Where's this at captain? Nice lookin dinner there.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

I Just saw the answer to my question in another post, the water sure looks nice down there.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job capt


----------



## RabbitHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

CAPT, Great Catch! Having Flash Backs! Dang, Deployed, New Engine on my boat, and have to let it sit for a dang year! UM


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

RabbitHunter said:


> CAPT, Great Catch! Having Flash Backs! Dang, Deployed, New Engine on my boat, and have to let it sit for a dang year! UM


Know the feeling, can't wait to get back to FL. The fish are calling. One more month!:thumbup:


----------

